# quickest way to tell sex ?



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

most ive talked to cant determine sex until males shows balls. i watched the video where the greenman growed ak47 and a ww. vegged it 2 months i think and took clones from each. after the clones were a couple weeks olds??? not sure of how old here, he moved em to the flowering room and determined the mothers sex from the clones.
is this the quickest method to determine sex ?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 4, 2010)

The quickest way would be to flower the plant itself - thats not the best way imo though. Switching lights cycles back and forth can be stressful - I'm sure this is why Greenman did it the way he did. 

Time is part of the process typically. The fastest way is not always the best.


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 4, 2010)

when i grow from seed and want to know the sex i do the same as greenman for the first part by vegging long enough to get clones but right after cutting the clones i will flower the original donor plant. by the time the plant shows sex the clones are rooting and i either keep them or toss them. i then grow out the original plant to see if it is even worth growing again instead of growing a bunch of clones to maturity just to toss them and mother later. doing it the other way i would have to root, grow and flower the clones which would take at minimum 4-5 weeks and alot more space just to get to the sexing point. where flowering the original plant and keeping a clone(or 3) as a mom will take about 2 weeks max to tell the sex.i dunno if i made sense or not and please remember it is just my own opinion and experience. we all got a bit of each . happy growing.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sometimes when in a hurry to grow put my beans under 24 light till they pop then 12/12 till they show. takes about 3 weeks


----------



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

ta2, you way id prefer, sure quicker.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2010)

A plant has to be sexually mature (alternating nodes) before it will show one sex. This has to be accomplished no matter if it is under 12/12 or 24/7 to show if it is female or male. When I grow from seed I wait til they become sexually mature and show there pre-flowers, then I take clones only from the females.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 4, 2010)

ya.. pcduck is on point.. alternating nodes is def the sign for sexual maturity


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> most ive talked to cant determine sex until males shows balls. i watched the video where the greenman growed ak47 and a ww. vegged it 2 months i think and took clones from each. after the clones were a couple weeks olds??? not sure of how old here, he moved em to the flowering room and determined the mothers sex from the clones.
> is this the quickest method to determine sex ?



I simply wait until they show preflowers.  To take a clone at 2 months, then root them, and then put into 12/12 to sex seems like the long way around.  At 2 months veg, I would be surprised if the plant was not showing preflowers.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I read a report before, I believe in the new growers sticky, that one way you could tell would be to cover up a single lower branch with a black bag and force that branch into early flower. This way you can get the preflowers early without having to fully flower the plant. Does this seem like a good idea or has this theory already been proven to be ineffective???

I do agree with what hemp goddess says, my plants usually show preflower before the 2 month period anyway. This way of cutting clones, letting them root, and then telling the sex from the clones seems like a long unnecessary process but that's just IMO.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> A plant has to be sexually mature (alternating nodes) before it will show one sex. This has to be accomplished no matter if it is under 12/12 or 24/7 to show if it is female or male. When I grow from seed I wait til they become sexually mature and show there pre-flowers, then I take clones only from the females.


:yeahthat: 

There is no rushing mother nature.

Usually, you will have pre flowers ~5-8 weeks from seed regardless of the light cycle.

DD


----------



## Growdude (Mar 15, 2010)

there is no need to root clones and sex them.

Just cut the clones and go right into 12/12 in 2 weeks or so they will show sex.

Then you dont waste time, space, and nutes growing males.


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2010)

The easiest way to determine the gender of an immature plant is to set it on the floor, put a pair of shoes on one side and a beer on the other, if it leans towards the shoes it's female. Never fails.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 15, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> The easiest way to determine the gender of an immature plant is to set it on the floor, put a pair of shoes on one side and a beer on the other, if it leans towards the shoes it's female. Never fails.



:yeahthat::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 15, 2010)

i guess i'm just super awesome..i usually veg for 4 weeks and can visually tell sex by then...not 100% of the time but at least 90%...preflowers are (to me) easily distinguishable between male and female if you know what to look for...females grow little "tubes" as preflowers where males grow leafy "balls".


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> The easiest way to determine the gender of an immature plant is to set it on the floor, put a pair of shoes on one side and a beer on the other, if it leans towards the shoes it's female. Never fails.


i love it....ganna try this right now!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 15, 2010)

Pre flowers tell nothing......

take clones and flower  the mother, mark the clone pots to tell wich they came from, when the moms show sex you through out the clones that came from the dudes


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 16, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Pre flowers tell nothing......
> 
> take clones and flower the mother, mark the clone pots to tell wich they came from, when the moms show sex you through out the clones that came from the dudes


 
*even easier way without having to flower a potential host..*

*once the "host" has alternating nodes (sexually mature) take a cutting mark it  if doing sevral.. and put it in the dark or 12/12 for 10 days.. that cutting without roots will tell you the sex.. she comes out female you have a perfect host.. not a cutting from a host.. now that cutting becomes 2nd generation and can produce totally diferent phenos then the one that you flowered..*
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *even easier way without having to flower a potential host..*
> 
> *once the "host" has alternating nodes (sexually mature) take a cutting mark it if doing sevral.. and put it in the dark or 12/12 for 10 days.. that cutting without roots will tell you the sex.. she comes out female you have a perfect host.. not a cutting from a host.. now that cutting becomes 2nd generation and can produce totally diferent phenos then the one that you flowered..*
> *LH*


im confused....if i take a cutting from a plant it will have diff phenos? i always thought its genetically indenticle?


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *even easier way without having to flower a potential host..*
> 
> *once the "host" has alternating nodes (sexually mature) take a cutting mark it  if doing sevral.. and put it in the dark or 12/12 for 10 days.. that cutting without roots will tell you the sex.. she comes out female you have a perfect host.. not a cutting from a host.. now that cutting becomes 2nd generation and can produce totally diferent phenos then the one that you flowered..*
> *LH*



I wld be interested in knowing where you heard or read that....as far as I know clones are genetically identical to the donor plant....where wld these new phenos come from?


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

Due to growing differences the clones can look very different but they are still the same genetics.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2010)

> now that cutting becomes 2nd generation and can produce totally diferent phenos then the one that you flowered..
> LH


...just false....


> Due to growing differences the clones can look very different but they are still the same genetics.


...true


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 16, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld be interested in knowing where you heard or read that....as far as I know clones are genetically identical to the donor plant....where wld these new phenos come from?


 
*i got the info from another member on MP.. it confused me at the time and still does a lil.. i thought a clone was a clone... if the info is wrong its wrong.. just passing on what i was told.. as far as sexing goes though.. its way easier to sex the clone then the whole plant.. 10 days vs a flowering period..*
*LH*


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2010)

> as far as sexing goes though.. its way easier to sex the clone then the whole plant.. 10 days vs a flowering period..
> LH


????.. the cuttinga are exactly the same 'maturity' as the donor, the "time" involved shouldn't be any different in order to determine sex. Flowering cycle will, too, remain identical.. IME


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 17, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> im confused....if i take a cutting from a plant it will have diff phenos? i always thought its genetically indenticle?


???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

how does "preflowers tells you nothing" ???...every time i see the little tube, 2 white hairs grow out of them and they turn out to be female ..i'm i just lucky ??? or am i really throwing away potential females ?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ????.. the cuttinga are exactly the same 'maturity' as the donor, the "time" involved shouldn't be any different in order to determine sex. Flowering cycle will, too, remain identical.. IME


 
*I am saying it takes you 2 months to flower a host .. in a certain amount of time it will show male or female..*
*now instead of floering the whole plant  you can do a cutting of the plant instead.. and in 10 days it will show you the sex of that plan... its an alternative to not flowering a whole plant to find out if its a fem or male..*
*like theres more ways to skin a cat..*
*LH*


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2010)

> you can do a cutting of the plant instead.. and in 10 days it will show you the sex of that plan.


as will the plant from seed... "show sex" in exactly the same number of days as a cutting taken from it.. "THEN" you save a labled clone for your donor/mother, while the plant from seed is flowering for the two months.  
"tit-for-tat" or another skunned cat


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> as will the plant from seed... "show sex" in exactly the same number of days as a cutting taken from it.. "THEN" you save a labled clone for your donor/mother, while the plant from seed is flowering for the two months.
> "tit-for-tat" or another skunned cat


 
*im saying instead of flowering the whole plant.. me and like others dont have the room or set up to be flowering dirt plants as im a water man..*
*so for me to take a cutting and "flower/sex" it is way easier and a less of a PITA to do.. the cutting can be put anywheres vs the flowering plant needs growing conditions..*
*LH*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> how does "preflowers tells you nothing" ???...every time i see the little tube, 2 white hairs grow out of them and they turn out to be female ..i'm i just lucky ??? or am i really throwing away potential females ?


could someone elaborate on this ???? this is news to me...


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2010)

dirt or water has no relevance... 
what do you do with the plant from seed?.. you don't cull it do you?.. 
keeping a clone restricted, in a smaller area, is "IMO" easier than trying to keep a 4-6 week old plant from seed small. 
I'm not tying to change your opinion, or your procedure. Just questioning the logic.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> dirt or water has no relevance...
> what do you do with the plant from seed?.. you don't cull it do you?..
> keeping a clone restricted, in a smaller area, is "IMO" easier than trying to keep a 4-6 week old plant from seed small.
> I'm not tying to change your opinion, or your procedure. Just questioning the logic.


 
*ohhhh NOOO you belittling me.. lol...*

*no serious i totaly hear what your saying.. i just recently bout a new tent to hold my host in... b4 that i had/have a small Mother box.. with a cloning station up top.. started them up top and moved them under the fluors in my bedroom closet.. so i dont/didnt have the extra room to flower a bunch of plants like i do now.. when the tent is full of hydro she aint gonna be moved till harvest.. the logic behind it all is sometime in the right conditions its easier to not flower the intended host..*
*LH*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

please folks...explain why preflowers are not a solid indication of sex...if my method is flawed, i'd like to correct it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> please folks...explain why preflowers are not a solid indication of sex...if my method is flawed, i'd like to correct it.


 
*i think they were talking about before its sexually mature.. i have always gone by alternating nodes to cloning to 12/12 an wait to see if any pistils pop out.. i have always gone by the pistils.. *
*alot of people think or dont know about plant maturity and just go from the "preflowers" ohh oh that looks fem they clone it and it ends up male.. sometimes its hard to tell if thats looks like a fem or male.. till the actual truth of 12/12 of a cutting/plant at ssexual maturity..*
*which you know all about,so keep up your method..*
*LH*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

but if it has pistles it's a girl right ?....cause thats what i go by...once the nodes alternate, i look at the preflowers(about 4 weeks in) and if they have little tube or tubes with hairs growing out of them i'll take clones...if not, i throw them away...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> but if it has pistles it's a girl right ?....cause thats what i go by...once the nodes alternate, i look at the preflowers(about 4 weeks in) and if they have little tube or tubes with hairs growing out of them i'll take clones...if not, i throw them away...


 
*pistals=female... maybe it could be a hermi.. but i take that as well as a female.. *
*now if you dont get pistils but no balls, do you throw em out or do you 12/12 a cutting or the plant..  you could be throwing away a potential fem.. just a late shower.. ive had a few plants show there sex in veg.. but to be 100% sure ive always 12/12 a cuting for 10 days or so.. every now and a again its the whole pant providing room is available..*
*hope this helps some..*
*LH*


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *I am saying it takes you 2 months to flower a host .. in a certain amount of time it will show male or female..*
> *now instead of floering the whole plant you can do a cutting of the plant instead.. and in 10 days it will show you the sex of that plan... its an alternative to not flowering a whole plant to find out if its a fem or male..*
> *like theres more ways to skin a cat..*
> *LH*


 
it take 2 moths too flower yes but less then 7 days somtimes to show sex,


----------

